# Anyone heading to Mud Nationals?



## BigPole

Gonna be my first time and I have two different groups going. Heard its nuts to butts packed fri and sat on the high line and sand pit.


----------



## BigPole

Just snorkeled it for the occasion haha


----------



## Tail'in around

Been there and got the t shirt and don't care about going again honestly. The park it self is pretty cool though. There are some big holes so look before diving in. The sand pit at night gets crazy stupid and honestly so does every where else. Make sure and keep everything locked up also. Got there on Weds last year and we left last year on Sat after my ranger got ran into for the second time at the concert Friday night.


----------



## Hotrod

What he said. Lock everything up, Ive heard of even seats getting stolen off bikes, lock your coolers, gas, and all that stuff up. The holes are very deep, be careful, you will lose your bike in a sec lol. If you wanna ride Friday and Saturday stay away from the highline and sand pit. I have also read of a lot of people being hit or side swiped by other bikes. So be cautious. Read stories of totally sober people just parked waiting to get by annd getting hit and their bikes being totaled. I havent been because of what all my friends have told me, what Ive read, and so on. I'll stay to the less stupid packed events lol. Have fun and be safe


----------



## berto1

My thoughts are stay off the main trails. We have been the last 6 years with no issues. The high line is a 1000 times better since they have made it 2 lanes. If you want to go to the sandpit, park toward the outside so you can leave if you want. We have yet to have any altercations, thefts, or other issues. We will be there Wednesday morning.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

I am leaving Thursday after work. This will be my first time there. I am looking forward to riding in a new park but not looking forward to all the people. I commited before I knew how crowded it would be. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING

Get your riding done before Fri night. Its a party parking lot after that.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Alright. Is the no drinking and riding rule new this year or has it been like that in the past? There is a difference between enjoying a beverage while you ride and driving drunk. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

People will be plenty drunk. They just have to say that in the rules. Yall be careful


----------



## leadhead10

Been there done that and don't care to go back to that even. Again the park is pretty awesome though.  The no drinking and riding has been in effect for a few years and it hasn't seemed to help the drinking problem.


----------



## Hotrod

There is absolutely no drinking going on in the pit!:tongue:






.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Hotrod said:


> There is absolutely no drinking going on in the pit!:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that sarcasm? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman

That video must have been in the G rating area, Muddy Gras at GS was much wilder. I think I saw a couple of those girls there. LOL


----------



## Backwater1

Hotrod said:


> There is absolutely no drinking going on in the pit!:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Is that sarcasm? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


10 nasty trashy chicks and 500 drunk guys drooling over them. I don't see the attraction of the event.

The Ritz is air conditioned.


----------



## Hotrod

Well, what was yalls take on it?


----------



## BigPole

Sorry Hotrod. Know it's a few months late but wanted to still reply. First I wanna say I had a blast. Had some sucks parts like so many people and a hand full of showers, drunk A holes running into people (not us thankfully), and all the other stuff I'm sure everyone has heard. But there was a lot of good stuff. The events were fun to watch, park is HUGE.... best night was when I convinced the group to trail ride for once and we got lost for 5 hours.(ended up on the high line and was in line another 4 hrs haha). Main thing for people to know is the high line isn't the only way to and from the pit and the pit isn't the only thing to have fun with. The trails are insanely massive. Get lost a little. Saw Sxs and quads that I dint think it was possible to jack them up or customize them how they were done. So I'd give it a solid 6.8 out of 10. If we rode more trails that number would have been way higher I believe though. Here's a pic of the high line and a crazy quad. The go pro I bought I didn't have time to mount and we left phones at the r most the time.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

I had a great time at Mud Nats as well. A lot of my friends said it would be boring but it was the exact opposite. Waiting in line on the highline was a little rediculous but was tollerable with a cooler of beer. The only part that I would do different next year is drag a camper up there. We planned on sleeping in tents this year but the rain was too much. I ended up sleeping in the truck the whole time and had a sour neck and back for 2 weeks. My favorite part was seeing all of the custom rides that people have. Some of the time and money that in invested into some of the SXS's is just rediculous( But awesome at the same time). I will be back for the years to come.


----------



## CrawlTunes

I'll be there next year. We were at The Big Meats crawling run in Disney, OK the weekend before and we're too worn out to make it.


----------

